# Touche majuscule bloquée



## Nykefr (16 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

Je me suis inscrit sur le forum car je rencontre un souci avec un MacBook pro. N'ayant trouver aucune solution je viens à vous. 

Il s'agit dun MacBook pro 15 acheté en mai 2011. Sa problématique est simple puisque il démarre en mode " sans extansion " en boucle ! La touche majuscule reste acive alors que celle ci n'est pas enclenchée. La problématique semble venir de la touche "shift". Jai démonter les touches suspecte afin de trouver un éventuel élément perturbateur mais rien du tout.. Le boot sur cd n'est pas accepter. Il favorise systématiquement le mode sans extansion. Lors que l'os est lancée, celui reste également en mode majuscule ( tester avec clavier virtuel ). Le MacBook ram également plus qu'à son habitude puis que le problème est apparu. Clavier hs ?? Cela fonctionne avec un clavier USB. Dois je oublier une solution de la part de Macintosh étant donné que la garantis est dépasse ?

Merci d'avance,


----------



## esimport (17 Juillet 2012)

si lemacbook démarre correctement avec un clavier externe USB, alors effectivement, il faudrait changer le clavier qui semble défectueux.
Il n'est pas nécessaire de changer tout le topcase, un changement de clavier simple suffit:







suivre le guide de démontage:

http://esimport.fr/tuto/demontage-clavier-seul-macbook-pro-unibody-13-a1278/

le clavier simple peut se trouver ici:
http://esimport.fr/macbook-pro-15-unibody/291-clavier-macbook-pro-unibody-15.html


----------



## Nykefr (17 Juillet 2012)

Merci pour la confirmation. J'aurai préféré éviter ce type de panne mais on ne choisit pas. Juste par curiosité, est-ce que tu as déjà eu l'occasion de changer un clavier sur un MacBook? J'ai un peu la hantise du démontage .. Je travaille souvent sur des composants électronique mais l'ouverture d'un MacBook me fait un peu peur .. (absence d'un outil bien précis, pièce qui surgit de nul part etc etc)


----------



## renan35 (17 Juillet 2012)

si la garantie etait finie depuis 1 / 2 mois, à votre place, avant de démonter les touches ou autres, j'aurais été dans un centre Apple pour voir d'où venait le probleme. Ils font parfois des "gestes commerciaux"...

quitte à gueuler...


----------



## esimport (19 Juillet 2012)

je pense que Apple sera inflexible, car il ne s'agit pas d'un défaut connu, il faudra donc changer le clavier simple par toi-même.

ce n'est pas très compliqué, juste un peu fastidieux car il y a 50 vis à démonter sur le clavier, mais cela reste très avantageux car un clavier simple ne coûte que 99 :


----------



## Nykefr (19 Juillet 2012)

C'est partis pour un échange .. Merci pour vos réponses.


----------

